# Husqvarna Robotic Mower



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Saw this at a Lowe's near me. Seeing it in person makes me not want it as much.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1PYaMaHB-_w

It was sort of cool though.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Saw one the other day at super sod although that one seemed bigger. Was cutting their little demonstration plots and didnt seem that impressive. Wonder how much of a slope it could cut though. The one i saw in person at least looked wider and lower to the ground.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

How does that thing do on striping? :lol:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> How does that thing do on striping? :lol:


If you like your stripes laid in haphazard directions across the lawn, you'll love it.

They put one of these on a section of bermuda at my office. I don't blame the mower itself, but the entire section looks yellow because they didn't do an initial scalp. I'm not sure if it operates in the rain, but if it doesn't then I'd bet it could never recover from a long period of rain where the bermuda gets too tall (due to lack of a HOC reset).


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Austinite has one of these. I've seen his video on it. I don't think that one at Lowe's was working quite right.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I did a ton of research on these before making my purchase. The one that Lowes sells with "Free install" is a custom built unit Husqvarna made just for Lowes. It lacks tons of features and that's why it's lower in price. Just like buying a TV from Walmart, better check the specs...

The 315X mower that I purchased does a better job cutting grass than any rotary mower I've owned, even the Toro Timemaster doesn't cut as clean as this one. The health of the grass is as healthy as a reel mower since it uses actual blades to cut the grass.

With respect to striping, it does not leave tracks or markings of any kind in the grass. It's just too light to do so, however, if you want to stripe a section like a putting green, you can do so with a reel mower and set the robot slightly higher so it doesn't affect that section when it goes over it and it will just cut everything around. That's my plan anyway.

I haven't fired up the Timemaster since I got the robot. It puts the timemaster to shame with how well it cuts grass.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Austinite is correct. Special unit for Lowe's. It also said right on it that it won't work outside of that store so I'm assuming something disables it in case it gets stolen. It was outside unattended.

I don't think it had any blades engaged either. Just moving around to show off that ability.


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

https://youtu.be/pEUYAdD3hm0


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

I thought about getting one for my back yard (3/4 of the area I have to mow), but my dogs go to the bathroom back there and I wasn't sure about the kind of mess that would make.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

mattcoughlin said:


> I thought about getting one for my back yard (3/4 of the area I have to mow), but my dogs go to the bathroom back there and I wasn't sure about the kind of mess that would make.


What you need is a robot pooper scooper. I would pay good money for that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> mattcoughlin said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about getting one for my back yard (3/4 of the area I have to mow), but my dogs go to the bathroom back there and I wasn't sure about the kind of mess that would make.
> ...


If one of those existed 5 years ago I would have taught my son to poop in the yard. Probably would have been easier then potty training him.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > mattcoughlin said:
> ...


As someone who is going through potty training, that's genius. She just peed on the carpet the other day
...sigh


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


I've always heard that girls are tougher to potty train than boys. Even at 2 years old the testosterone kicks in and somehow you become a man the first time you stand up and pee. Then you turn 40, the testosterone decreases, and you realize you are too lazy to stand up and pee.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Robot mowers have shown to be pretty good. 
I'm waiting for them to make some available with a lower HOC.

https://www.asianturfgrass.com/2018-12-08-produced-higher-quality-turf-autonomous/


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

Also i see iRobot is coming out with an automower that will cut in a straight back and forth pattern rather than the random patterns that the others do. For those that want "stripes"


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

jredwards4 said:
 

> Robot mowers have shown to be pretty good.
> I'm waiting for them to make some available with a lower HOC.
> 
> https://www.asianturfgrass.com/2018-12-08-produced-higher-quality-turf-autonomous/


How low would you want a robot mower to cut? Husqvarna cuts below an inch. Down to 0.8" I believe.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Low enough to eliminate a low reel cut. Around 0.4 - 0.5"


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

I have it set to the lowest setting and it's around 3/4" effective HOC. Wouldn't want much lower due to its minor tearing of the leaf blade. I'd love an automatic reel mower but only one out there that I know of is golf course grade/budget only.

I forgot to say in my last post, that's me in the video. I can't recommend that 430x enough, game changer, and that's coming from a 3100d. I imagine its popularity will pick up and we'll start looking like the European markets eventually. What's the ratio of Automower to mower sales over there? 1 in 5? 1 in 4? That's a huge number.


----------

